# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Apisto AN Aq, Japan

## hengeli

Guys, currently in Tokyo and this lfs like alll bros have mentioned is A MUST GO! They got some amazing varieties and the best fish was the eliz I saw, half full-grown and really the best I have seen - price 90 000!!!!! Cheapness... :Jump for joy:

----------


## doubleace

did you bought it? :Shocked:

----------


## marle

pictures please!!! No pictures no use!!!  :Sad:

----------


## hengeli

No thanks, its just a fish I got better things to do and well, i am not the sort to get pics on everything, but still top notch fish.

----------


## celticfish

Its called "An Aquarium".
I second Marle, its useless unless you are contributing more to the current base.

----------


## shrimppaste

Wah at that price I can buy a pair of wild nannacara adoketa. I think it's hard to buy fish from japan and try to sell here cause in Singapore, not a lot of people are willing to pay so much for fishes. Maybe a better idea is to buy fish here and sell in Japan  :Smile:  WOnder how much we can sell a pir of wild adoketa there.

----------


## Simon

Sorry Andre no posting of sale other than in the marketplace

----------


## genes

Here's how An-aquarium looks like. Its located on the roof top of a shopping complex.



Is this SG$6000 pleco still there?

(picture by An-aquarium)

----------


## marle

Is this pleco's market price really $6000 or is it because its Japan?

----------


## Fuzzy

I was there just this February. There is also a pet store right next door that sells Ferrets, Cats and Dogs.

The kittens and puppies are priced between SGD$1,500 to SGD$8,000 if that gives you some kind of indication of the type of place and area of town you are dealing with. 
I can't read much Japanese but I'm sure they are pedigree animals etc etc.

It is located in Matsuzakaya Shopping Complex in Ginza, a very upscale area. The prices in the shopping centre below and their stocking of designer goods and brands is similar to Paragon or Palais Renissance. 

They do carry a lot of ADA stuff at prices similar or slightly lower than locally available though. Saw a nice selection of Tropica plants also.

This is not really indicative of the (generally higher) prices of livestock in Japan, so be aware its like buying your fish from a shop in Paragon. In other words, I'm sure the product quality is good, but be prepared to pay ten times the market price for it.

It was a little strange, because there was no shop attendant in the place when I was browsing around, store was totally unmanned.
And I didn't see a $6000 pleco when I was there =)

This is what the Shopping mall looks like from the outside
Attachment 14095

Aqua Forest is a much more reasonably priced LFS (by Japanese Standards) which is close by in Subnade. They had quite a few very cute Pacman frogs!
Attachment 14092

Random Restaurant in Shibuya
Attachment 14093

Fugu at a restaurant in Asakusa :Grin: ...yes I did try it  :Opps:  ..A set lunch for 2 came up to SGD$90 (with Sake)
Attachment 14094

Thanks to bro RanmaSatome and Illumbomb for the initial legwork and the great PDF guide they came up with I visited all the LFS on their list.

----------


## hengeli

Genes, this pleco is no longer there but I did see a lot of other never before seen sp such as a dark, almost black form of caca, really nice and so many more and the displays are excellent, just got back and all my fishees are in perfect condition, now awaiting buyers in my holding tank. :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## genes

Marle, the price tag probably meant its a pretty rare piece. Nobody knows exactly the ID of that pleco. It was tagged as an Imperial Megacrown Zebra. 

hengli, I think you are refering to the wild cacatuoides for your black caca. They have them in stock now. He have very nice L173 in stock too!!!! These guys are couple of times more expensive then a L46.

----------


## genes

Anyone still keeping the Ap. elizabethae from previous wild shipment from biotope? Just saw the price tagged for a pair in An-aquarium....38000 yen.

----------


## hengeli

Guys! I have great news, the eliz I got from Pau Pau finally last night showed some diff colors, its a double-spot eliz!!! Woo hoo, its definitely wild going by the amt of yellow on the face and body. They ate some ada ap2 as well, must be hungry after the 7 hour flight from Japan. Yes!!! The flaring was nothing like I've ever seen on a 2.5 inch fish!! Female was super chio... Wah, damn tired as well after a long photo session. :Wink: 

Andre

----------


## exotic_idiot

Wah after your rest, take some pics show us?
Btw where's "Pau Pau"? :Smile:

----------


## genes

Pics please...people are drooling over your comments now...  :Grin: 

Here are some pictures and information of Pau Pau Aquarium and the other LFSs in Japan.
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=45290
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=38868

----------


## exotic_idiot

No wander their fishes price so high, quality stuffs..!
Can just imagine how much effort they put into their business..
No lfs in singapore can compare that..

----------


## hengeli

Genes, will upload in a few days, out station at the moment everyones should go to Japan to buy fishes, Pau Pau had so many oddballs & their entrance tank also had small altums. I dont know how they maintain theeir apistos so well, maybe they use carbon to keep water in good condition, anyone know their secrets? Planning to use amazonia in 1 footer for my fish, anyone thinks amazonia too nutrient packed or not for new tank??

Andre

----------


## Wackytpt

I use amazonia or africana for my apisto keeping hobby.

Cheers

----------


## genes

Africana gives a lower pH then Amazonia. So it depends on what species you are keeping. I use different soils for different species but both are good for apistos. I'm even using Amazonia for my plecos at home. But make sure you run the freshly setup tank for at least 1 week before introducing the fishes. The pH is rather fluctuating in the first week so some fishes may not be able to take that.

----------


## hengeli

As promised, pics!!! Of the eliz pair... :Blah:

----------


## Wackytpt

Pictures do not do justice the to actual beauty of these fishes. 

The fishes seems stressed.

----------


## hengeli

They were in bags for 2 days, no filtration and this was captured soon after transfer to temporary tank, I can imagine with an infra red sensor pointed at you and no food, of course fright coloration. :Crying:

----------


## hengeli

Two more of the best pics I could muster, enjoy!  :Shocked:

----------


## genes

Looks good. So you intend to sell them now? They looked spooked as it is... am afraid they wouldn't last too long if you intend to keep them in such condition.

----------


## hengeli

Haha, I have experience with apisto, they are strong fish and they can endure various water conditions if in the right hands, fish are with new owner. :Wink:

----------


## genes

So you are a pro. I was afraid you would kill these rare fishes. Glad they are in good hands now.  :Wink:

----------


## exotic_idiot

Looks like all female pics? Try get a clearer pics if you can hengeli.. Would like to see what's the difference? Thanks

----------


## marle

agree, its also hard to tell its top notch fish with the pictures provided but i believe it is so from your source. Silence your critics!  :Smile:

----------


## hengeli

Yar, I think they are all female, sigh. Exotic you are definitely right.

----------


## exotic_idiot

Cheer up hengeli. Just get a male and you end up a trio.. I also end up both males before, and they fight which i thought they mate.. Haha..
Try get a better pics, i might be wrong.. Mostly male have spade shape tail and longer ventrals while female have round tail.
Cheers

----------


## mobile2007

Still too early to tell. Wait til they are in better condition then take another round of photo.

----------


## God of tank

Thanks for sharing, nice picture and set up of fish shop

----------


## hengeli

Dear exotic, if you could read between my lines, you probably could have decoded my fish are a pair. If I knew or could tell they are both females, most likely the fish I bought from Pau Pau would not have been in my hands. :Roll Eyes:

----------


## genes

Don't understand your post dude. My english not so good. But I'm actually surprised An-aquarium sold you a pair of females, maybe he doesn't understand what you wanted...You netted yourself from his eliz fry tank huh? Was just at his shop yesterday morning and i saw comfirmed pairs of adult elizabethaes in individual tanks but not to my liking. Pau pau aqua garden had a nicer red bodied and fins pair at a much affordable price. But you probably missed it because it just arrived on last thursday.  :Smile:

----------


## marle

> Don't understand your post dude. My english not so good. But I'm actually surprised An-aquarium sold you a pair of females, maybe he doesn't understand what you wanted...You netted yourself from his eliz fry tank huh? Was just at his shop yesterday morning and i saw comfirmed pairs of adult elizabethaes in individual tanks but not to my liking. Pau pau aqua garden had a nicer red bodied and fins pair at a much affordable price. But you probably missed it because it just arrived on last thursday.



Wow you are at Japan genes? Looking forward to more of your great photography!  :Well done:

----------


## genes

You have chance too! Tag along to the ADA party in Niigata next month!  :Grin: 

Never bring back any fishes this round. But they have some amazing fishes that you don't get to see over here. L173 Hypan zebra, Red bodied L25, superb Ap. trifasciatas and the very rare Corydoras barbatus.  :Grin:  Watch out for the sticky thread that rannmasatome posted for Japan LFS. Will load some pics and alternate/easier routes to reach the shops.

----------

